# log flodded with "... input irq status -75 received&amp

## Zuu

Pre talk (to show that I have searched)

I have searched for "/drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: input irq status", and found 10 or 20 results or so. Only one of them did contain "irq status -75", and that one was not mush of help, no info about what -75 means nor was the posts readable.

And I did check the function in the kernel that produce the message without getting any hints.

```
static void hid_irq_in(struct urb *urb, struct pt_regs *regs)

{

        struct hid_device       *hid = urb->context;

        int                     status;

        switch (urb->status) {

                case 0:                 /* success */

                        hid_input_report(HID_INPUT_REPORT, urb, regs);

                        break;

                case -ECONNRESET:       /* unlink */

                case -ENOENT:

                case -ESHUTDOWN:

                case -EPERM:

                        return;

                case -ETIMEDOUT:        /* NAK */

                        break;

                default:                /* error */

                        warn("input irq status %d received", urb->status);

        }

        status = usb_submit_urb(urb, SLAB_ATOMIC);

        if (status)

                err("can't resubmit intr, %s-%s/input%d, status %d",

                                hid->dev->bus->bus_name, hid->dev->devpath,

                                hid->ifnum, status);

}
```

So I am asking for help here in hope of getting some responds. 

Symptom:

My /var/log/messages is flooded with ~250 messages per secounds that looks below. This hapen when my quite new cheep keybord is pluged in. It is a USB kaybord, as I have no PS/2 ports.

```
/drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: input irq status -75 received
```

Sometimes, mostly when the computer have lot of things to do, a keydown an/or keyup message is missed. 

Hardware

Computer: Toshiba Satellite Laptop

USB Mouse: Logitech trackball mouse

USB Keybord: "smart keybord", "Model No: Ez-9900", "MADE IN CHINA", "S/N: 0410172456"

Software

Kernel: 2.6.9-r1 (gentoo-dev-sources)

Question

What does "irq status -75" means? 

Is there a soulution on the problem? (better than setup a cron job that gzips the log file every 24 hour.)

Note that I have keybord lock problems with all other 2.6 kernels than 2.6.9, but it might be an idea to test boot 2.6.10 and see if the problem is solved in that kernel.

---

Edit: added a missing [/list]

----------

## Zuu

Okay, I've tested to boot the 2.6.10 kernel, and rhe log was NOT spamed with irq status messages. I dont know if the other symtom also disapeard, as I imedietly rebooted as I have other problems with that kerlel. (either my fault or a bug)

----------

## drakos7

I have a flood of -84 instead, followed by a USB diconnect and then my USB keyboard dies. Naturally I did not disconnect it. None of the other USB ports get it to work. If I then unplug my mouse (which was still working), I cannot get it to work again and I get another flood of -84. Ugh.

----------

## lnxflocki

Bumping this old thread as it describes my problem exactly.

I'm running a fresh install of gentoo, using kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6. I have a Aten 2 ports KVM switch attached via USB. A standard HP USB keyboard and a Logitech mouse are plugged into the switch. The error flod stops once I unplug my KVM switch. The error does not appear when I plug in the keyboard and mouse directly into the PC.

I had the exact same problem during installation (see this post).

----------

## drakos7

Well, I have an odd thing to add to this. It does not happen when I am running just one screen. When I plug in a second monitor and run xinerama I get the issue. Are you running dual monitors also?

----------

## lnxflocki

unfortunately no.

----------

## VUApache

I have the same problem on 2.6.10-gentoo-r6.  I have dual monitors running with twinview.  It seems to happen to me when the USB is under heavy load (i.e. when I tried to sync my PocketPC or copy a bunch of files to a usb drive).

BT

----------

## morphal

I'm using only one monitor and have no heavy loads placed on my USB devices at the moment. I'm using a USB keyboard and mouse plugged into a manually switching USB hub. It lets me change what pc my peripherals are plugged into. However, when I switch the keyboard/mouse away from the Linux machine, it begins spitting out errors onto the screen at an extremely fast rate (the above mentioned rate of 250/sec sounds about right) and the system becomes completely unusable, even after plugging the devices back in. I'm using a 2.6.12-r10 kernel and have no abnormal software or cflag settings. Help would be nice.

----------

## morphal

This is just sort've a bump to see if we can get any more attention brought to this.

The problem seems to be related to the use of USB switches. Whether it's a signal being sent by the switch while the peripherals are switched away or it's a problem with the peripherals just being yanked away suddenly is unclear.

I could experiment to find out but I don't have the tech knowledge to really do anything useful with the information.

Anybody know what's going on?

----------

## kimmie

Under 2.16.15 I started seeing the "input irq status -75" too. Never seen this in any of my previous kernels.

I've only got one USB device connected to the system, that's a UPS that uses the usbhid driver. It's always plugged in.

This problem doesn't always occur. If it happens, it happens as soon as the usb drivers are loaded, and the system requires powering off and on before it will go away. Most of the time, the system boots ok.

----------

